
Ask HN: How do you learn and improve yourself as an experienced developer? - Schulmacher
How do you learn and improve yourself as an experienced developer? I&#x27;m talking about constantly learning any topic that helps you professionally.<p>I&#x27;ve seen this topic covered superficially by a thousand times, but never by real developers talking from their real habits. 
And I&#x27;ve seen that many devs start feeling overwhelmed by information and that they are left behind, without taking any action. It may be a relevant discussion. So<p>Do you actually learn constantly new stuff related to your profession, from your own initiative? (Every programmer likes to say they continuously learn, but just a few from the ones I&#x27;ve met really do)<p>Are you doing it in an organised&#x2F; planned manner? If yes, what&#x27;s your structure? (i.e. you might have fixed intervals of time in your calendar when you force yourself to learn or you may just do it when you find some free time at your job)<p>How do you find motivation? Especially if you already have a good salary, you already are good enough in your field, etc.<p>How are you choosing what to improve&#x2F; what to learn? Do you evaluate and prioritise the topics in any way<p>And any other related idea&#x2F; experience you have, please share and let&#x27;s discuss it
======
Schulmacher
Personally, I have tried multiple times to develop learning habits. But I
always fail (yes, the literature on this topic hasn't helped me)

Why am I focusing on this? I am really passionate about all the new
technologies that appear. I know that from a logical point of view, you
shouldn't try to get on every trend, but I really want to get out of my
comfort zone and learn a lot of new stuff

------
nickmose
Real problem is motivation. Try to find a better job? Then we need to push our
self for constantly learning.

